# Drainless Urinals???



## Shuanvon (Aug 5, 2009)

Okay, who installed these???:blink:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

My bad.:jester: I don't see a problem. Maybe their planning to recycle the fluids, trying to help the environment.


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

New here at the theme park? Guess what your job is today! You get to empty the urinal collectors.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Maybe some propellor head saves urine.:nerd:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I thought Dunbar had a patent on that technology


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

"Get your lemonade" "fresh made lemonade!" :blink:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

if you look real close the first 2 from the left looks like they are connected to the drain. i dont see any kind of flush handles or buttons. does water run all the time?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Seriously, seriously.........................................., Those are bottle traps right?:laughing:


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

" Do I have to drink my own urine? No, but it's sterile, and I like the taste". Patches O' Houlihan.


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> "Get your lemonade" "fresh made lemonade!" :blink:


 ^LOL man thats exactly what i was gonna say:laughing::laughing:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

LEAD INGOT said:


> " Do I have to drink my own urine? No, but it's sterile, and I like the taste". Patches O' Houlihan.


Could be a pic of the restroom at his new gym. If you don't drink it he might throw a wrench at you.





Paul


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

house plumber said:


> if you look real close the first 2 from the left looks like they are connected to the drain. i dont see any kind of flush handles or buttons. does water run all the time?


Good point!


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> Could be a pic of the restroom at his new gym. If you don't drink it he might throw a wrench at you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You aint talking about "Global Gym" are you:laughing:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Must be leaking spuds or p-traps.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Is there a market for re-cycled urine that i am not aware of?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

slickrick said:


> Is there a market for re-cycled urine that i am not aware of?


 They might be following the "green" movement.:thumbsup:

http://www.5min.com/Video/How-to-recycle-your-own-urine-12468


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I could overflow one of those in one session.


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

I think those are Kidney stone collectors.


----------



## PlumbingTheCape (Mar 1, 2010)

Low carbon footprint urinals order yours now- 0800 DUMB ASS


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re-cycled pee pee*

Thats Luigi's Italian restaurant in NY. He fertilizes the tomato garden out back. His is the greenest garden around.:laughing:


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

Its a comercial washroom in a moving semi trailer. If you can't hold it put it in a bottle, just the way momma made us on the long trips to the city when we were little.:laughing:


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

Someones idea of a bottle trap yuk, yuk, yuk.....:laughing:




Shuanvon said:


> Okay, who installed these???:blink:


----------

